# Can a 240sx rims fit on a b13?



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

I was wondering if a 240sx rim can fit on a b13? casue i was thinking trying to put my rims on my 240sx onto my b13...would it fit...Casue isn't the 240sx lug size is 4x114...would that fit onto a b13..and isn't a b13 lug size 
4x100??????????????????:banhump:


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I could answer part of your question. B13 is 4x100. 

L


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You COULD however fit them onto a B15(if they clear the brakes) or a Primera(Infinity G20)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Casue isn't the 240sx lug size is 4x114... isn't a b13 lug size
> 4x100


you're answering your own question dude.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

In other words,
No way in the world.
You could, however, sell your nissan rims and get some Miata alloys, those fit quite nicely, have the same offset, are much lighter, and look pretty good on B13's.


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

^^ Yeah, but you have to bore out the center cat, 'cause it will not be flush with the hub

L


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions......i guess i'll find some Other rims put on my b13.........Mybe some 15inch Drag rims that are for hondas....LOL


----------



## se-ronnie (Jun 8, 2005)

200SX SE-R rims have the same bolt pattern as the B13. They're five spoke, 15", tire size 205/50 15. They fit perfectly. I have them on my SE-R. Cheap and nice! By the way... I have 2 of those rims without tires for sale. Let me know. : )


----------

